# Travel Channel Top Ten Hawaii Beaches



## Kauai Kid (Dec 10, 2010)

Watched it last night and wished we had 3-D TV with an eight foot plasma high definition set and surround sound.

Amazing how that place has possessed me with 25 years+ of great memories.  

The finest video pales in comparison to seeing, hearing, smelling, and sensing it with your own body.

3 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2010)

And THAT is exactly why I keep going back, year after year.  I lived on Oahu when I was in high school a gazillion years ago, and I've never gotten the Aloha spirit out of my blood.   

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 11, 2010)

Travel Channel Beaches Slideshow of the Top 10 Hawaiian Beaches
http://www.travelchannel.com/travel...Hawaii/Maui/Slideshow_Top_10_Hawaiian_Beaches

Here's what they show in the slideshow......

Honolulu’s iconic Waikiki Beach
Maui’s Hookipa Beach. 
North Shore of Oahu 
The Big Island’s Punalu’u Beach (classic black-sand beach)
Lanikai one of Oahu's most scenic beaches
Lahaina Beach on Maui (world's most romantic stretches of sand)
Kaanapali Beach on Maui (If luxury hotels are your idea of the perfect beach getaway)
Located on the southern tip of Kauai, Poipu Beach 
Crescent-shaped Kauna 'oa Beach on the Big Island 
The Big Island’s Honaunau Beach


Another link under Travel Channel Beaches Slideshow of the Best Hawaiian Resorts
http://www.travelchannel.com/travel...s/Hawaii/Maui/Slideshow_Best_Hawaiian_Resorts

Here's what they show in the slideshow......

Four Seasons Manele Bay on Lana’i
Four Seasons Hualalai on the Big Island 
Hilton Waikoloa on the Big Island
Sheraton Kauai
Four Seasons Resort Maui at Wailea


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 11, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> And THAT is exactly why I keep going back, year after year.  I lived on Oahu when I was in high school a gazillion years ago, and I've never gotten the Aloha spirit out of my blood.
> 
> Dave



Even for those of us who were not born on the Islands fortunately the Aloha spirit infected the wife and I years ago.

We should get all the leaders of the nations of the world, and their families, together for a month in Hawaii and eliminate war once and for all.

Sterling


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 11, 2010)

Hawaii is truly magical isn't it?  I just wish I lived closer...the plane ride from NC seems to take forever..............


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 13, 2010)

"Amazing how that place has possessed me with 25 years+ of great memories.

The finest video pales in comparison to seeing, hearing, smelling, and sensing it with your own body."  Kauai Kid



"And THAT is exactly why I keep going back, year after year. I lived on Oahu when I was in high school a gazillion years ago, and I've never gotten the Aloha spirit out of my blood."    BMWguynw


What you both have said here applies to me as well.  It permeates the mind on a daily basis, causing me to listen to KAPA radio online just about every day.  This year I'm mainly playing Christmas music from the Islands.

Mele Kalikimaka

Marty


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 13, 2010)

Three days and counting until I can bury my toes in some Kauai'an sand...:whoopie:


----------

